# tarjeta microSD Kingston 2gb ilegible, alguien sabe repararla?



## demian8 (Ene 2, 2010)

¿Alguien me puede ayudar a salvar una memoria flash?

la cosa es así, es una tarjeta microSD de 2gb SDC/2GB, de una cámara digital a la cual alguien le puso jueguitos modificando los datos que estaban dentro de ella y ahora se volvió ilegible, creo que no tiene formato. 
Conecto la memoria a la pc por medio de un adaptador usb y no me la toma, me aparece "inserte un disco en la unidad E", le pongo otra memoria al adaptador y si me la toma y el adaptador también me lo reconoce. No se como abrir la memoria para revisar valores de resistencias y eso, en principio parecería que no se puede abrir. Probé distintos programas de formateo a bajo nivel y ninguno reconoce que haya una memoria Kingston conectada... 

me gustaría saber si se pudiera salvar la información sino, por lo menos formatearla para poder volver a usarla

que hago?


desde ya gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 2, 2010)

abrir una tarjeta micro sd??? guuuuuuaaaaauuuuuuu


----------



## demian8 (Ene 2, 2010)

jaja, bueno abrir no, pero abrir digitalmente, entrar adentro leer los datos que hay adentro...
el tema es que no tengo manera de formatearla de ninguna manera, se quedó sin formato y no la toma ningún aparato. Qué puedo hacer? se puede salvar todavía, o está inservible?

se que tengo que ponerle el archvo pmp usb ini que es la que las detecta que eguramente se le borró también pero no tengo manera de modificar los datos de la tarjeta.. .que hago?


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 2, 2010)

Primero, fijate que el adaptador y el lector esten en buen estado.

Después podés usar algún software de recuperación de datos como PhotoRec: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec

Si podés, desde linux, con la tarjeta conectada a la PC, hacé un "sudo fdisk -l" o "fdisk -l" y poné el resultado de lo que te diga la consola.



Saludos.

PD: Desde windows, podés probar de abrirla con el WinHEX para ver si hay algo útil adentro, podés buscar headers de archivos JPEG para ver si podés recuperar algo.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 2, 2010)

A ver... Como que la formatearon para ponerle juegos? La cámara tiene juegos? Le quisieron poner el Chdk?  Explicá un poco ese tema.


----------



## demian8 (Ene 3, 2010)

es la memoria de la cámara de la vieja de una amiga, que sus hermanitos tenían una memoria para no se que consola pero como no se las leía la pc quisieron bajarle los juegos desde la pc a la tarjeta de la vieja y aparentemente borraron los archivos o algo que había, para poder poner sus jueguitos.
Me dieron el adaptador usb de la tarjeta microSD, la tarjeta y otra tarjeta más.
El adaptador me lo reconoce la pc (windows XP) , así como la otra tarjeta, por lo que descarto que pueda ser que esté mal el puerto usb o el adaptador. Tiene que ser la tarjeta la que no está bien. 


acabo de probar con el WinEx, pasa lo mismo, cuando clickeo en el disco E me dice "inserte un disco en la unidad E"
el photo rec ni me reconoce que haya una memoria ´más allá de mi disco rígido


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 3, 2010)

Si sigue sin reconocerteló.. Habría que tratar de acceder de alguna forma byte a byte a la tarjeta de memoria (ignorando el formato y las particiones por completo).

Desde linux, podrías simplemente acceder al archivo /dev/sdx, desde windows, si no es con el WinHex, no se me ocurre otra forma.


Si podés usar Linux, posteá los resultados de los comandos "lsusb" y "sudo fdisk -l" a ver qué te dicen.

PD: Si decís que era para una consola de videojuegos, al ser microsd, debe ser una Nintendo DS. Porque la PSP creo que usa M2 y la Wii usa SD.
Igualmente, si era una DS, no había que borrar nada. Yo en la mía tengo una memoria de 4Gb que a veces uso como pendrive para transportar datos y se podría usar perfectamente para una cámara digital también, me parece que metieron la pata ahí borrando cosas


----------



## BerkinAlex (Ene 3, 2010)

Prueba el Partition Magic o este http://hddguru.com/download/software/HDDGURU-Low-Level-Format-Tool/LLFsetup.2.36.1181.exe


----------



## electrodan (Ene 3, 2010)

http://bytes2000.wordpress.com/2006/11/21/guia-para-recuperar-una-memoria-usb-flash-ilegible/


----------

